# Panorama plugin?



## erro

Is there a plugin that make panoramas inside Lightroom?

I know I can "Edit in Photoshop", but that assumes that I have Photoshop, which I don't. Also, I'd like to keep as much as possible within Lightroom.

So, is there such a thing?

If not, how do you guys (and gals) create and manage your panoramas?


----------



## RikkFlohr

I use Photoshop or Panorama Studio.


----------



## clee01l

I do all of my Panoramas using Photoshop Elements.  It works inside of LR like Photoshop.


----------



## DawMatt

clee01l said:


> I do all of my Panoramas using Photoshop Elements.  It works inside of LR like Photoshop.


I also use Photoshop Elements for my panoramas. To make it easier to create them I use my TPG Elemental plugin to launch straight into the Panorama dialog without having to render the RAW images as TIFFs (etc) first.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## b_gossweiler

I also use PSE to do my panos. I think the Photomerge Panorama in PSE has improved a lot in recent versions.

Beat


----------



## pdxrjt

Same here, use PSE for panoramas.


----------



## erro

So, no plugin as it seems... pity...


----------



## Pavel108

Hi,

Appareantly Nik HDR can do HDR panorama and has an export functionality from within Lightroom.

Hope this helps.
Pavel


----------



## sizzlingbadger

Robert, PS Elements is a very worthwhile addition and it can be found pretty cheap these days. It will allow you to do all sorts of stuff that a dedicated pano plug-in couldn't do and would probably cost about the same.


----------



## DawMatt

sizzlingbadger said:


> Robert, PS Elements is a very worthwhile addition and it can be found pretty cheap these days. It will allow you to do all sorts of stuff that a dedicated pano plug-in couldn't do and would probably cost about the same.


I'd definitely agree with this. PSE 9 even includes some of the Content Aware features from CS5 and can use these to fill in edges of panoramas. Useful for filling in sky so you don't have to crop the result so harshly.  And then there is everything else you can do with the editor besides panoramas.

Matt


----------



## b_gossweiler

+1 from me.

Beat


----------



## HDRoamer

Does anyone have experience with Hugin as a pano app and can comment on comparisons to PSE?


----------



## DawMatt

HDRoamer said:


> Does anyone have experience with Hugin as a pano app and can comment on comparisons to PSE?


I tinkered with it a year or so ago to see if I could get better results on a complicated pano, a 180 degree pano within a 300m long warehouse, with hundreds of steel coils filling the warehouse floor (some quite close to the camera). The process was a lot more manual than with PSE and Hugin produced a worse result.  Before anyone tries to lynch me I'm sure someone with more experience and time on their hands could produce a better result that might even be better than PSE's output but I don't have the time (or inclination) to become more proficient when PSE does the job just fine.

Matt


----------



## paulwasserman

I use PTGui for virtual tours and panoramas.  It is fully featured with a great degree of control.  Runs by selecting all the photos to be included in LR and then 'Edit-In' PTGUI.

Paul Waserman


----------

